# What could cause this to happen...?



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello all. I have a strange occurrence. On some occasions when a light switch is turned on the satellite is interrupted (goes blank) for about 1-2 seconds. After it occurs 1 time, it does not do it again with that particular switch. Lately, I've noticed it happend with another light switch. I think (not positive) that one of the light switch is on the same circuit. What could be the problem and how can it be resolved? I have the tv and DBS plugged into a surge protector (inexpensive monster one).

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

My guess is you have too many things plugged into the same circuit and so you don't have enough amps available for everything.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

”Amps” being amperage, not amplifiers...

That is a pretty strange problem, though, especially since it’s intermittent. A good way to check if it is indeed the circuit maxing out, try it after making sure as much stuff that you know of on that circuit is turned off, then running as usual. You might also try connecting to DBS to a known different circuit with an extension cord, just for troubleshooting purposes.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I've noticed audio dropouts for 1-2 seconds on digital TV when a light switch is activated. I have recently added a Thor power filter/surge protector and haven't noticed it since, I will test tonight.

Harrym


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

Josuah said:


> My guess is you have too many things plugged into the same circuit and so you don't have enough amps available for everything.


That was my first thought to but there's nothing else plugged in any of the outlets though. Also, it only happens when I turn on the lights which I know the builder have outlets mixed with lights on the same circuits. I plan to do what Wayne suggested and see if it stops.

I wonder if it's the surge protector doing this.:huh:

Update: I checked the circuits and the light switch that causes the intermittent problem is on a separate circuit while the other is on the same circuit. The circuits are no overloaded. Uhmmmmm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

Hakka said:


> I've noticed audio dropouts for 1-2 seconds on digital TV when a light switch is activated. I have recently added a Thor power filter/surge protector and haven't noticed it since, I will test tonight.
> 
> Harrym



Let me know how it goes. 

Thanks


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Forgot all about it, will try it tonight.

Harry.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Maybe your internal wiring is bad, if a current in one circuit is affecting the signal in another circuit? Or you have issues at the breaker box?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Josuah said:


> Maybe your internal wiring is bad, if a current in one circuit is affecting the signal in another circuit? Or you have issues at the breaker box?


I tested the outlets and they are grounded ok. I am going to remove the surge protector and see if it stops. For some reason, I think it's the surge protector.


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Tested it last night, no dropouts at all from any light switch in the house. I have all my mains power filtered, the antanna is not filtered.


----------

